# DVD-R Drive Giving Errors

## AeroIllini

Hi all,

My DVD-R drive is giving some errors. I'm not sure if this is a hardware or software problem, and I wanted to rule out software issues before I went and bought a new drive.

Info from dmesg on boot, which seems to detect the drive just fine:

```
**snip**

ata6.00: ATAPI: PLEXTOR DVDR   PX-850A, 1.04, max UDMA/66

ata6: nv_mode_filter: 0x1f39f&0x739f->0x739f, BIOS=0x7000 (0xc6c6c000) ACPI=0x701f (60:600:0x13)

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 5:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PLEXTOR  DVDR   PX-850A   1.04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/12x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

**snip**
```

Then when I put an audio CD in the drive, I get the following, repeated 123 times:

```
sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x64 ASCQ=0x0

sr 5:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
```

The same audio CD plays just fine in other players.

My emerge --info:

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r2-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_3800+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 11 Jul 2010 08:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -Wall"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -Wall"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/build"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aim alsa amd64 apache2 bash-completion berkdb bittorrent bluetooth bonobo branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt ctype cups cxx dbus directfb dri dts dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread emboss emerald encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gcj gdbm gif gimp glitz gpm gtk gtkhtml hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 jabber java javascript jpeg jpeg2k lame lcms ldap libnotify libwww mad matroska mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oscar pam pango pcre pdf pdflib perl php png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection rtc scanner sdl session sockets speex spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg svgalib sysfs tcpd tga theora threadsafe tidy tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vorbis wmf x264 xcb xine xinerama xlib xml xml2 xmms xorg xosd xpm xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="snapscan" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## Jaglover

The best way to rule out h/w problems is any liveCD.

----------

